# Broadban on Crete



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm back. Things did not work out with the landlord in Portugal, and that's not a bad thing as Crete is really where I want to move to. the house is there, all is ok, but the broadband situation is still making life difficult. I have meanwhile been told about a company CYTA who are apparently very active on the Island. Does anybody have any experience with them, and would anybody possibly have a an EMAIL for their customer services on Cret. Apparently they have an office in Chania?

thanks
Eoghan


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

since you want specific information regarding Crete, why don't you also post on the LivinginCrete site forum.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

torba said:


> since you want specific information regarding Crete, why don't you also post on the LivinginCrete site forum.


now there's a good idea, thanks. Never even thought of it..

Eoghan


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Cyta is a Cypriot telecom company relatively new to Greece but it is an established company in Cyprus. It is available pretty much everywhere in Greece and has the same prices as the other private companies (Hellas Online and Forthnet). Their service is no better and no worse than the others.

All these companies use the OTE network. I'm not really sure what you're expecting to find - they're all the same. The price, the quality, the speed. The only difference might be in the customer service. I can say I've had good experience with the customer service of Forthnet, Hellas Online, and OTE. I've never used Cyta but wouldn't be afraid to try them.

If Cyta is available where you want to live, their price will be no better and no worse than anyone else's. What exactly are you looking for that is so difficult to find? We got a new Hellas Online connection (the house didn't even have an OTE line) in about 2 weeks and it works great. Unless you're going to a small island where the technician has to come from another island, don't be so afraid. Everyone has a "horror story" about waiting 9 months or whatever but it's not the norm and all you have to do is phone the company and ask them how long it will take. Hellas Online gave us an exact date the day we called them initially.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

wka said:


> Cyta is a Cypriot telecom company relatively new to Greece but it is an established company in Cyprus. It is available pretty much everywhere in Greece and has the same prices as the other private companies (Hellas Online and Forthnet). Their service is no better and no worse than the others.
> 
> All these companies use the OTE network. I'm not really sure what you're expecting to find - they're all the same. The price, the quality, the speed. The only difference might be in the customer service. I can say I've had good experience with the customer service of Forthnet, Hellas Online, and OTE. I've never used Cyta but wouldn't be afraid to try them.
> 
> If Cyta is available where you want to live, their price will be no better and no worse than anyone else's. What exactly are you looking for that is so difficult to find? We got a new Hellas Online connection (the house didn't even have an OTE line) in about 2 weeks and it works great. Unless you're going to a small island where the technician has to come from another island, don't be so afraid. Everyone has a "horror story" about waiting 9 months or whatever but it's not the norm and all you have to do is phone the company and ask them how long it will take. Hellas Online gave us an exact date the day we called them initially.


What I don't want is phone lines. I have a fully equipped VOIP system which is coming with me, all I need is a WIFI connection of some sorts. Once I have access to broadband, I have phones, faxes, everything you can think of without the need (and the expense) of a phone line. 

Eoghan


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

That doesn't make any sense. You have to have a line. These are ADSL connections. You need a line, in order to get wifi.

We are not talking about a TELEPHONE LINE. We are talking about an ADSL LINE. You need the latter, not the former. How else do you expect to get the wifi connection?

Or are you talking about a mobile connection? I had one of those from WIND, it was very reliable but slow as molasses.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

wka said:


> That doesn't make any sense. You have to have a line. These are ADSL connections. You need a line, in order to get wifi.
> 
> We are not talking about a TELEPHONE LINE. We are talking about an ADSL LINE. You need the latter, not the former. How else do you expect to get the wifi connection?
> 
> Or are you talking about a mobile connection? I had one of those from WIND, it was very reliable but slow as molasses.


The system I currently use has a receiver at the side of the house, very much like a micro-wave TV areal. The signal is beamed in from either a satelite or a relay mast, depending on what speed you want. I have enough through the relay. There are no cables involved what so ever, and it works absolutely brilliant.
But if the systems there need an ASDL line, so be it. I just don't want fixed telephone etc., don't need it.
Eoghan


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Ah I see. I didn't realize you didn't know - if you look at the websites for the various services (I'll repeat them here: Hellas Online, Forthnet, OTE (Connx), and Cyta), you will see that they sell an ADSL service for internet. 

There are also mobile services available from Vodafone, Cosmote, and WIND.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 21, 2011)

wka said:


> Ah I see. I didn't realize you didn't know - if you look at the websites for the various services (I'll repeat them here: Hellas Online, Forthnet, OTE (Connx), and Cyta), you will see that they sell an ADSL service for internet.
> 
> There are also mobile services available from Vodafone, Cosmote, and WIND.


ok, thanks, much appreciated. Wouldn't go with a mobile servide, apart from very slow, my business is internet based and there is a serious amount of data transfer every day. The mobile service would cost a fortune, and probably wouldn't be able to handle the volume..

Eoghan


----------

